
blog.companyurl.com or companyurl.com/blog - dawie

======
dawie
Somewhere I remember reading that its bad for SEO for your blog url to be
blog.mycompanyurl.com. I can't remember where or why. My host only allows
above option. Do you think its a big deal?

~~~
nickb
Not true at all. SEO business, if you haven't figured out that so far, is
chock-full of half truths and nonsense. SEO "experts" don't understand the
correlation at all and imply causation on pretty much everything they come
across. Most of your PR comes from backlinks so whether you use a CNAME or a
directory is quite simply irrelevant.

~~~
sabat
There are some sleazy false "experts" in SEO, but that doesn't mean that all
of it is bunk.

------
ed
Redirect blog.companyurl.com to companyurl.com/blog. Seems like the most
complete solution and, it happens to be what Google does for many of its
subdomains.

------
webwright
<http://www.seomoz.org/blog/subdomains-subfolders-and-toplevel-domains> (these
guys are the best and most-open SEO resource I am aware of- their ranking
factors article is simply awesome)

I'd do a bit of reading on this and see if you can find some consensus. I
don't think you'll find a ton of SEO experts here (though I might be wrong).
Lots of opinions to be had at
[http://www.google.com/search?q=seo+subdomains&btnG;=Search](http://www.google.com/search?q=seo+subdomains&btnG=Search)

For the record, I think the /blog option is the way to go (and I've had SEO
somewhere in my job description for about a decade).

------
sergiutruta
I don't think Google or other search engine for that matter will make any
distinction if it's blog.companyurl or companyurl/blog. You can choose
whichever, it will make no difference in how the Page Rank is computed.

------
wastedbrains
Not sure what is best for SEO and such. Doing the redirect mentioned by ed
sounds like a good solution. We currently run blog.company.com but I might set
up the redirect as that sounds like a good idea.

------
crsmith
dvorak.org/blog has a nice ring to it

